# Disgusting Allstate Commercial I'd Divorce the *****!



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Google "Fix It" which is the name of the Allstate commercial.

A water pipe is burst in a couple's house. The husband says "I can fix it". The wife laughs derisively and says "no" then a different non-husband man comes in and fixes it. Another man is then painting the repaired ceiling And the husband says "I totally could have..." and his w cuts him off (off camera) saying "No".

What a complete *****! How can Allstate think this would resonate with anyone? Worse - what if it does? What kind of loser man would put up with such s disrespectful, *****y SO? I can't imagine. What type of horrible woman would relate to that - meaning someone who would berate their SO?

Seriously - if I had Allstate insurance I would stop funding this horrid divorce-promoting crap.

Does anyone here think this is acceptable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Does anyone here think this is acceptable?


The 'men are morons' trope is played out in so many different ways in Western media. I don't really think it phases people anymore.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Reverse the genders and wait for the avalanche of protests.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

> What type of horrible woman would relate to that - meaning someone who would berate their SO?


The women at Allstate clearly. Let's play a guessing game where we try to guesstimate how many of them are in dead-end relationships, how many of them are into cuckold fetishes, and how many are *cough* loose *cough*.

This highlights why the internet is my primary viewing medium. More control over what I watch; not just a remote control.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Yag-Kosha said:


> The 'men are morons' trope is played out in so many different ways in Western media. I don't really think it phases people anymore.




But this goes well beyond that. In this case there is nothing really presented to show the bumbling husband - we are only left with the shrill *****. It implies he's just emasculated and has no self esteem, versus being a knucklehead. It's an order of magnitude worse, IMO, to mock the pathetic marriages of your customers. But what do I know. My w respects me and I respect her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> But this goes well beyond that. In this case there is nothing really presented to show the bumbling husband - we are only left with the shrill *****. It implies he's just emasculated and has no self esteem, versus being a knucklehead. It's an order of magnitude worse, IMO, to mock the pathetic marriages of your customers. But what do I know. My w respects me and I respect her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Commercials like this are like porn movies.
They give women completely unrealistic expectations about just how quickly a tradesman will call to your home.😜


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Boy, after reading this post Allstate sure is stuck in my brain, after a few weeks I will forget why it is stuck in my head and will only recognize "Allstate" is familiar.

And seriously....I thought it was funny.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*IMHO, just another weak, derisive attempt at trying to be "funny!"

You'll need far better comedy writers, Allstate, if you even remotely plan on succeeding!

Do yourself a favor and just stick with the Dean Winters commercials!*


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DV9dd6RWnNk&rdm=2q2r816eh&noapp=1&client=mv-google
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some parents, especially middle/upper class don't teach their kids how to fix or do DIY, simply because they can afford to hire someone. 

My husband has very little DIY skills, but I know more than him because if something broke in our house growing up, we had to fix. 

I fixed the flusher handle on our toilet the other day, a screw had rusted. It took a few minutes to do, my husband had no idea what to do with it. 

There are probably plenty of girls that are raised without skills to cook or clean, I'm sure if they emphasised in an advert on that it would be called sexist, so I guess you could say the same about the advert All State did about the guy having no skills. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

The first ad (allstate), I don't get the sense that the man is being portrayed as a moron, just as someone who probably wouldn't have gotten the two jobs done.

I can speak for myself when my ex H used to say "I'll do that" or "I'll fix this" and it NEVER happened. Or, he'd start something and it would stay unfinished for months. I actually said to him more than once that he'll never finish something because that's what history had shown me. So, while I don't think that it's a very kind ad overall, I don't think it's completely unrealistic.

The second one, I think that is pretty over the top and disrespectful. There are a lot of men who are SAHD's and do a good job of it. That ad makes it look like he never helps around in the house.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Some parents, especially middle/upper class don't teach their kids how to fix or do DIY, simply because they can afford to hire someone.
> 
> My husband has very little DIY skills, but I know more than him because if something broke in our house growing up, we had to fix.
> 
> ...


When I was in high school all the class took every subject.All the boys learned home economics and all the girls learned woodwork and metalwork and basic car repair..I moved out at sixteen and I could cook basic meals from scratch,use an iron and a washing machine and do most simple house maintenance and painting etc myself.
When I see what people will call a tradesman for now I shake my head in disbelief,changing a battery in a smoke detector,replacing a bolt on a door or gate,bringing their car to a shop to have a bulb changed etc.It appears to be completely lacking in credibility to admit to owning a screwdriver even.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

My husband was a brilliant man but had no ability to do anything "handy" (I don't know why I thought he would -- his dad was exactly the same). Like his mom, I was the one with the tool kit. If something was beyond my ability, I hired someone to do it. Just as not all women are domestic, not all men are handy. Too bad Allstate chose to think that was "funny".


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Funny that this ad was brought up because my wife and I were just talking about it after we saw it the other day...

I'm waiting for the pizza commercial where the mom proudly proclaims she is going to cook dinner. The husband and kids give each other concerned yet amused looks. Dad gives the oldest a knowing look, and the kid goes off into the other room and orders the pizza. The pizza arrives just as the mom is taking the terribly misfigured smoking burnt dinner off the stove...

Yeah, that would fly...


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

TheTruthHurts said:


> @MrsAldi and @Satya I don't think this has anything to do with having mechanical skills.
> 
> It's a woman mocking and ridiculing her husband, and a husband so weak he doesn't shut her down.
> 
> ...


Dominant superwoman with bumbling idiot weak man has been the in thing for a while now, which should not be much of a surprise considering the popularity of tv shows and stuff where drama, conflict, and generally treating people like crap is seen as entertainment.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I have the same exact reaction to this as I did when I was younger and saw all the times men treated their wives as inferiors. 

Dude, if she's such a an ugly, stupid, worthless dingbat --what does that say about you? You married her!
Same thing today. Lady, if you have to make such an issue of what a moron your husband is, you must not be any great catch yourself. 

In either case, these things reflect as poorly on the "dominant" or "superior" one as they do on the one who is supposed to look bad.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I work in the insurance industry. To me this add has a different message....do NOT try to repair yourself anything that is a legit insurance claim which this scene clearly is. Sometimes if you fail to call and make a claim like this because you try to fix it yourself and it doesn't work out, the claim may be denied later when you try.

Not only that....but the problem they are showing is a HUGE water loss. Pipes bursting through the ceiling means two or more rooms on two floors will be flooded. The repair required due to this type of claim would require several types of repair people - plumbers, mitigation and dry out repair, structural repair, and then cleaning and drying of contents, which would have to be packed out first so the repair can be done.

I see claims like this every day. Any guy, and I don't care if he is a contractor himself, would be a fool to even try to fix this himself (and if the guy was a contractor he would know better because it's ridiculous to do that much work yourself when that is what you pay your insurance premiums for).

If you have a water loss like the one depicted, the first thing you should do is shut the water off at your main shut off valve. If you don't know where that is, find out so you know in case of something like this. Next thing you do is call your agent. They will give you a number for emergency services. You have to get a crew in there right away to start drying things out or there will me mold and worse structural problems down the road. They will have someone out to look at the damage within a few hours. Your insurance company only works with certain contractors who can show consistently that they can respond and repair these issues correctly.

If the issue the husband said he could fix was something that one person could be reasonably expected to fix, then I would agree that the wife's response was mean or snarky. But seeing the problem as depicted, any insurance adjuster or contractor would also give a snarky "no Joe, you can't fix that yourself".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yag-Kosha said:


> The 'men are morons' trope is played out in so many different ways in Western media. I don't really think it phases people anymore.


Yes, there is a segment of the media that does play to the men are morons stupidity.

There is also a very large segment that does not. Most movies and TV shows show men as anything but morons. I almost never see the "men are morons" type of nonsense because I would not waste my time with that type of show.

Now, while we are all on our soap boxes, we can look at the large number of shows and commercials that show women was airhead sex toys. There is a lot of that all over advertisements and entertainment. After all "sex sells".


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

https://youtu.be/DOGdgvbX5Ls


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Google "Fix It" which is the name of the Allstate commercial.
> 
> A water pipe is burst in a couple's house. The husband says "I can fix it". The wife laughs derisively and says "no" then a different non-husband man comes in and fixes it. Another man is then painting the repaired ceiling And the husband says "I totally could have..." and his w cuts him off (off camera) saying "No".
> 
> ...


Sadly there is a bit of truth in this commercial... not about the trades men doing the work. But husbands who bungle everything they try to do... IMO, that is the reason that wife keeps saying no.

For example... my husband, who had no idea what he was doing, trimmed our cherry tree. I respectfully asked him not to do it because he has no idea of how to trim a fruit tree. I had a arborist come out and look at it and the arborist ask me what idiot trimmed the tree because it had been but back and so wrong, to the point of making it vulnerable to bores and other deceases. My h killed the tree. He killed our beautiful, fruitful cherry tree because he was too proud to admit that he had no idea what he was doing.

Another example: We needed a dog door, the largest door that they sell because we have huge dogs. So I started to install it through the wall, to the outside. He came along and said that he would do it and sorta pushed me out of the way. When he was done, it was a mess. It was not secure. The wallboard around the edge had pieces of it's paper hanging off. And within a month one of our dogs had push out the inside part of the dog door. So I had to fix it... it took a lot more work to repair the damage he did to the walls (interior/exterior), add it support where he removed things, etc.

Those are just two examples. I will not bore you with the pages of them that I could post.

Some guys just are not handy at all. I'm far more capable of doing anything like home repairs than the guys I married so I learned to never ask. If it was something that I could not do, I'd call in a repair man... not to chuckhole my husband but to get it done right.

Tuner has also talked here on TAM about how years go by and her husband says he's going to do home repairs, unpack his boxes that fill her garage, etc. She tries to hire help and he fights her cause "he's going to do it." then he never does. I'll bet she get that ad to a point. 

Now I don't like the way that guy in the ad behaves.. he acts like a wimp. But I get why some women would not want their husband to do home repairs and instead call handymen or tradesmen.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

And, a good series to watch... 

https://youtu.be/T1GnQ_k7Vok


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Satya said:


> The first ad (allstate), I don't get the sense that the man is being portrayed as a moron, just as someone who probably wouldn't have gotten the two jobs done.
> 
> I can speak for myself when my ex H used to say "I'll do that" or "I'll fix this" and it NEVER happened. Or, he'd start something and it would stay unfinished for months. I actually said to him more than once that he'll never finish something because that's what history had shown me. So, while I don't think that it's a very kind ad overall, I don't think it's completely unrealistic.


Yep



Satya said:


> The second one, I think that is pretty over the top and disrespectful. There are a lot of men who are SAHD's and do a good job of it. That ad makes it look like he never helps around in the house.


There are husbands who never help around the house. It's playing to women married to that kind of man. I'm not sure that ads that play to a subset of people are affective. Are they only trying to get female customers who are married to men who do not help around the house? Seems too targeted.

It might actually be an insult to women in that it shows a woman who dreams of controlling her husband to the point of turning him into a romantic (sorta) house cleaning robot. Not a good statement about women either.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I work in the insurance industry. To me this add has a different message....do NOT try to repair yourself anything that is a legit insurance claim which this scene clearly is. Sometimes if you fail to call and make a claim like this because you try to fix it yourself and it doesn't work out, the claim may be denied later when you try.
> 
> Not only that....but the problem they are showing is a HUGE water loss. Pipes bursting through the ceiling means two or more rooms on two floors will be flooded. The repair required due to this type of claim would require several types of repair people - plumbers, mitigation and dry out repair, structural repair, and then cleaning and drying of contents, which would have to be packed out first so the repair can be done.
> 
> ...


I am extraordinarily handy with cars, houses, you name it, and something like this, I could do, but no way in helll would I if someone else would pay for someone else to do it. 

That said, the commercial may have been better if the wife had asked the husband to fix it, and he explained why it would be better to let the insurance take care of it. But then that would be mansplaining...


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I find these types of commercials and sitcom scenarios not funny at all, really. Sadly though, I know some couples IRL, where the men treat their wives this way and women treat their husbands this way, and I have no idea why either put up with it. 

And then movies like 50 Shades ends up making record sales. Hmmm. I never saw this movie, but it's just an interesting look at how the media, etc seems to keep getting it wrong as to 'what women want.'


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> I am extraordinarily handy with cars, houses, you name it, and something like this, I could do, but no way in helll would I if someone else would pay for someone else to do it.
> 
> That said, the commercial may have been better if the wife had asked the husband to fix it, and he explained why out would be better to let the insurance take care of it. But then that would be mansplaining...


I don't think so, as if women cannot think of things like the insurance should do it so she needed to have her husband explain it?

Perhaps something that showed both spouses as smart people who understand that insurance covers major repairs and that it's best to have them take care of it.

I think that one of the major flaws of the ad is that it does not get the idea across that major repairs are covered by insurance.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> samyeagar said:
> 
> 
> > I am extraordinarily handy with cars, houses, you name it, and something like this, I could do, but no way in helll would I if someone else would pay for someone else to do it.
> ...


I agree. They didn't get the point across that they wanted to make.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I agree. They didn't get the point across that they wanted to make.


Look at the reaction to this commercial here, what came to mind was women who are disrespectful to their husbands and husbands who are not handy. You were the first person who picked up on the insurance angle and probably only because you are in that industry.

This is a problem with a lot of commercials today, they seek to shock so that their name is etched in your mind. What they are going for is name recognition. Most people will forget about the content of the ad. But they will remember the name Allstate when they are ready to buy insurance.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

And see how well the ad has done. The shock nature of the ad got someone to post is here. On TAM there are hundreds of people reading for every member who posts. So now the OP had helped Allstate sell their products. They know how social media works.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

I absolutely do not relate to this! My husband does all sorts of stuff around the house. Even stuff he's not too great at. Saves us a ton of money and I really appreciate it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RideofmyLife said:


> I absolutely do not relate to this! My husband does all sorts of stuff around the house. Even stuff he's not too great at. Saves us a ton of money and I really appreciate it.


You too missed the point of the ad. The point of the ad is that people need to have their home insurance pay for and do repairs after major damage. 

It's not about husbands who are not handy.

You are in good company, most of us did. It's a bad ad.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> You too missed the point of the ad. The point of the ad is that people need to have their home insurance pay for and do repairs after major damage.
> 
> It's not about husbands who are not handy.
> 
> You are in good company, most of us did. It's a bad ad.


The Mayhem ads were good. So are the Farmers Insurance ones.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

I am able to fix anything under my roof myself. Anything. Car and roof included. 

I am not a betaized man. And I don't have Allstate. If I did, I would drop them.

**** all these anti-Testosterone *******s

That was a sub-point of the commercial. Poorly done.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate the idiot man/superpower woman tv shows. For a different reason though. 

When I ended up with a man who didn't know how to use a microwave or do his own laundry and had to be told basic life skills to make it through the day I just thought, and had many women tell me, Ah that's just men. So I let it go. 
I did all the chores and cooking and child raising and repairs around the house. 

Well no it's not. There are guys like that out there but it's certainly not normal or should be accepted. 

I feel these give women too low of standards of what a man can be. It is looked at as normal for men to be barely self sufficient. 
I honestly still have friends who don't believe there are men who can cook, clean, and are respectful gentleman vs an extra toddler you have to raise.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Without seeming to come across as anti-feminism, I think we really need to just stop buying from companies who sell using these stupid gender-bashing ads. It really has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

Look! A man existing! What a terrible thing.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Just a different approach. I get paid to do what I'm good at, and then use the money to pay other people to fix my house and car.

Nothing wrong with do-it-yourself types, but also nothing wrong with people who are too busy to do their own repairs.

The commercial is written to offend some people - but of course that gets them more attention. Remember, they are not selling to do-it-yourself types.




Dannip said:


> I am able to fix anything under my roof myself. Anything. Car and roof included.
> 
> I am not a betaized man. And I don't have Allstate. If I did, I would drop them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Dannip said:


> I am able to fix anything under my roof myself. Anything. Car and roof included.
> 
> I am not a betaized man. And I don't have Allstate. If I did, I would drop them.
> 
> ...


I'm not betaized, yet I don't get the apoplexy (I guess I'm not emotional enough) over that commercial.

Likewise I can't fix my roof and everything under it like our cars. If required to I could learn of course, yet absent that being a need I have no interest in bothering to learning such things.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Another one from Allstate, and yes EleGirl I'm giving them free marketing, I realize. 

Curious to know what you all think of this one.... 

https://youtu.be/mOC1ucrVc44


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

All state sucks as an insurance ! Lol never mind their bad ads. I have had poor experiences when I had them.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It is curious what triggers people. Allstate also has an ad wherein the dad is driving and mom and kids are on their cellphones. He is feeling ignored and talks about how he spends the good driving refund check all on himself and he leaves up the toilet seat on purpose. That behavior could cause a multi-page thread on TAM. But, so far, I haven't seen anyone go ballistic over it.

These are ads that are meant to lessen people's disdain of the need for insurance. Insurance is a product that people need but despise needing.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Allstate also has an ad wherein the dad is driving and mom and kids are on their cellphones. He is feeling ignored and talks about how he spends the good driving refund check all on himself and he leaves up the toilet seat on purpose. That behavior could cause a multi-page thread on TAM. But, so far, I haven't seen anyone go ballistic over it.


Yeah, @Blondilocks, I linked it in my post above and was curious about feedback.


----------



## charlesx (Aug 13, 2017)

Most commercials are geared towards women. It does show the man to be the wife's ***** and these types of commercials have been gaining steam for a few years now. I would love to have a magic wand to reverse the roles and than wait for the outrage. There's a couple other insurance companies who have commercials that really bug me in other ways. First there's Liberty Mutual. The guy sitting on the bench says he called his company about an accident and they told him he picked the wrong policy and he says no he picked the wrong company. NO HE PICKED THE WRONG POLICY! When he sat down with his agent he was offered extra coverage but turned it down to save money. The policy that LM is offering costs extra! The other company is Nationwide and their burglary commercials. Every single one of the criminals is white and if they are wearing masks they will take them off to show you that they are white.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Am I the only one not bothered by it, lol?

I think it was meant to be funny. They made the commercial a little too stereotypical in that men are "supposed" to be Fix-Its, but if it was about him painting his daughter's toe nails and getting polish all over the carpet to the point it needed replacing it'd be funny.

I consider my husband more useful than most and there are times when I'd give that shrill laugh because I KNOW something isn't going to get done despite him saying it will. Does that make me a *****? No. That makes me someone laughing at a true situation, lol. Doesn't make him a dolt, either.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

charlesx said:


> Most commercials are geared towards women. It does show the man to be the wife's ***** and these types of commercials have been gaining steam for a few years now. I would love to have a magic wand to reverse the roles and than wait for the outrage. There's a couple other insurance companies who have commercials that really bug me in other ways. First there's Liberty Mutual. The guy sitting on the bench says he called his company about an accident and they told him he picked the wrong policy and he says no he picked the wrong company. NO HE PICKED THE WRONG POLICY! When he sat down with his agent he was offered extra coverage but turned it down to save money. The policy that LM is offering costs extra! The other company is Nationwide and their burglary commercials. Every single one of the criminals is white and if they are wearing masks they will take them off to show you that they are white.


True, but this just makes men appear sadder, in my books, lol. It costs millions to make a commercial so if the people in control are gearing it towards women then that just proves that women make MOST of the decisions. That's kind of sad.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm not bothered by it, but it does bring up some interesting relationship issue.

You laugh when you know your husband won't do something. Does he do the same to you? Do you always do everything you say you will?

My wife does this to me. She complains if I forget to turn off a light etc. The thing is, she does the same things. I'll mention it once in a while, but generally if she forgets to turn off the lights ... I turn them off and don't mention it. 

So, laughing at your spouse's failures is OK - if you are really sure that they do the same to you. Otherwise its can lead to a very unbalanced situation. 




UnicornCupcake said:


> Am I the only one not bothered by it, lol?
> 
> I think it was meant to be funny. They made the commercial a little too stereotypical in that men are "supposed" to be Fix-Its, but if it was about him painting his daughter's toe nails and getting polish all over the carpet to the point it needed replacing it'd be funny.
> 
> I consider my husband more useful than most and there are times when I'd give that shrill laugh because I KNOW something isn't going to get done despite him saying it will. Does that make me a *****? No. That makes me someone laughing at a true situation, lol. Doesn't make him a dolt, either.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I'm not bothered by it, but it does bring up some interesting relationship issue.
> 
> You laugh when you know your husband won't do something. Does he do the same to you? Do you always do everything you say you will?
> 
> ...


I actually always do what I say I'll do, lol. BUT sometimes, the result isn't as intended and my husband does laugh when I say I'm going to do something (and I'll do it) and tell me I'll "fail" (in an honest not really degrading kind of way) and when he's right, I'll sigh, tell him he was right and move on. I needed to move furniture the other day and he TOLD me to wait until he got home. No, no. I'll do it. And I did. It was a hell of a time and a drawer rolled out, landed on my foot and now my toe is purple. He was right. I was wrong. I waited for him to move anything else and let him smirk during the rest of the move. Well played, husband. He's not going to show me sympathy, either and I won't expect it.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

So, I don't think laughing at a spouse's failures is OK. I think it's stupid to enable or encourage something they can't do.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

The roles were already reversed long ago. 

https://thoughtcatalog.com/nico-lan...ntage-ads-will-make-you-glad-to-live-in-2013/

Besides we are already dealing with our own sexist advertising.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilde...-the-present-d?utm_term=.do6yvyWa2#.ju4AgA31Q


There's plenty of "ads suck for both genders" to go around.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> The roles were already reversed long ago.
> 
> https://thoughtcatalog.com/nico-lan...ntage-ads-will-make-you-glad-to-live-in-2013/
> 
> ...


Also, true. It's pretty fair as far as sucking goes. As a woman, I seethe when commercials depict a woman on a shopping spree, like saving a dollar on crap she didn't even need is the best feeling EVER. Like, not all women are shopaholics and get satisfaction from putting on something new. Some of us detest the mall


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Also, true. It's pretty fair as far as sucking goes. As a woman, I seethe when commercials depict a woman on a shopping spree, like saving a dollar on crap she didn't even need is the best feeling EVER. Like, not all women are shopaholics and get satisfaction from putting on something new. Some of us detest the mall


Omg I hate it too. I'm not a fancy shoes and purse kind of girl. I go to Walmart or the thrift shop and get in and out as fast as humanly possible. We are really portrayed as princesses a lot. She just needs this 10k diamond ring to feel special. 

Even in the OPs first example, the husband was not standing up for himself but the woman was also being shown as a b*tch. A nagging wife. Probably the kind who makes her husband get dragged from store to store while she shops for crap. 
Really it's insulting to both genders. I hate the nagging wife stereotype.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Personal said:


> I'm not betaized, yet I don't get the apoplexy (I guess I'm not emotional enough) over that commercial.
> 
> Likewise I can't fix my roof and everything under it like our cars. If required to I could learn of course, yet absent that being a need I have no interest in bothering to learning such things.


I didn't get emotional in the least. Just more male insulting crap you see all the time. 

I prefer actual feminine women. Some see that as an issue too.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

UnicornCupcake said:


> I actually always do what I say I'll do, lol. BUT sometimes, the result isn't as intended and my husband does laugh when I say I'm going to do something (and I'll do it) and tell me I'll "fail" (in an honest not really degrading kind of way) and when he's right, I'll sigh, tell him he was right and move on. I needed to move furniture the other day and he TOLD me to wait until he got home. No, no. I'll do it. And I did. It was a hell of a time and a drawer rolled out, landed on my foot and now my toe is purple. He was right. I was wrong. I waited for him to move anything else and let him smirk during the rest of the move. Well played, husband. He's not going to show me sympathy, either and I won't expect it.


My wife wanted to get married outside, and she wanted to be barefoot. When we were looking at places in early spring for a late June wedding., she found her perfect place, but I pointed out that the cement she was going to walk down would likely burn her bare feet walking down it in the summer. Oh, no she said, it would be fine...the first thing she said to me as her new husband was that I was right


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Dannip said:


> I didn't get emotional in the least. Just more male insulting crap you see all the time.
> 
> I prefer actual feminine women. Some see that as an issue too.


This is a whole other thread entirely, but there was a pretty controversial article floating around FB addressing the complains women have about men who don't get married or take a very long time to do so in comparison to earlier times. The article was saying that men aren't scared of marriage they just don't want to do it because "women aren't women" anymore. Interesting read!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

You didn't bring a set of slippers in your pocket for her?



samyeagar said:


> My wife wanted to get married outside, and she wanted to be barefoot. When we were looking at places in early spring for a late June wedding., she found her perfect place, but I pointed out that the cement she was going to walk down would likely burn her bare feet walking down it in the summer. Oh, no she said, it would be fine...the first thing she said to me as her new husband was that I was right


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

TheTruthHurts said:


> @MrsAldi and @Satya I don't think this has anything to do with having mechanical skills.
> 
> It's a woman mocking and ridiculing her husband, and a husband so weak he doesn't shut her down.
> 
> ...


Geez, lighten up a little. There are many husbands out there who cannot face the fact that they are maintenance challenged... those who start a project and never finish it, or those who make attempts and make a bigger mess than it started out as. A smart partner knows the other partner's limits, this commercial was just making light of that. 

I give the example of my stepfather. The shower in my parents' house developed some problem in the pipes, which required going into the wall of the shower. Well, that was as far as he got, was actually opening up the wall in the shower. My parents had to shower in the tiny shower in their nasty basement for the next EIGHT YEARS! He never did fix it. Finally he gave in and let my brother in law go in and fix it. Any projects after that shower attempt, my mom insisted on calling in help. 

Now the commercial that DOES offend me, I THINK its an AFLAC commercial, is the one where the husband is on the front lawn with his nose smashed in, and the wife and son are griping that their vacation is now ruined because his injury is going to take all the money away they were going to use for vacation. I didnt find that one funny AT ALL. :frown2:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Geez, lighten up a little. There are many husbands out there who cannot face the fact that they are maintenance challenged... those who start a project and never finish it, or those who make attempts and make a bigger mess than it started out as. A smart partner knows the other partner's limits, this commercial was just making light of that.
> 
> I give the example of my stepfather. The shower in my parents' house developed some problem in the pipes, which required going into the wall of the shower. Well, that was as far as he got, was actually opening up the wall in the shower. My parents had to shower in the tiny shower in their nasty basement for the next EIGHT YEARS! He never did fix it. Finally he gave in and let my brother in law go in and fix it. Any projects after that shower attempt, my mom insisted on calling in help.
> 
> Now the commercial that DOES offend me, I THINK its an AFLAC commercial, is the one where the husband is on the front lawn with his nose smashed in, and the wife and son are griping that their vacation is now ruined because his injury is going to take all the money away they were going to use for vacation. I didnt find that one funny AT ALL. :frown2:


Yes, that one. I didn't remember the company, but my wife and I did talk about how crappy it was.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I am amused at the number of women here who think this is about their husband who can't fix anything. In fact, it's about showing disrespect for your SO.

If you are this dismissive with your SO - man or woman - I'd say you're not a very good marital partner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Satya said:


> Another one from Allstate, and yes EleGirl I'm giving them free marketing, I realize.
> 
> Curious to know what you all think of this one....
> 
> https://youtu.be/mOC1ucrVc44




I was watching TV with my DD15 and she was kind of astounded by this commercial. She thought it was awful. Everyone looked like selfish jerks - dad is whining and talking about what he sneaked behind his W's back, and everyone else is just completely antisocial.

I've got to say - I have amazing kids . It's their mom's doing but she did well

The problem I have - because they're very polite and respectful - is getting them to truly realize that the world is full of selfish and narcissistic and generally unpleasant people (like the w in the commercial I posted) but you can't tell by looking. And if you assume they think the way you do then you will seriously misjudge them.

Adults (bosses, teachers, random clerks) constantly mention how nice the kids are and are surprised when they say please and thank you. But it's a ****tier and cruder world out there than they imagine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

You know, sometimes I think I have anger issues. Particularly in traffic or regarding some dumbass at work.

But the day I let a TV commercial (of all things) piss me off is the day I start making my own valium.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't get emotional over this stuff, but I really do question why it is okay to stereotype men *almost always white men*, as stupid, lazy and incompetent. If TV stereotyped any other group as negatively as they do men, the screaming would not stop.

BTW, I agree with the women who don't like the stereotype of women all being frivolous spenders. Stereotypes, YUCK.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

naiveonedave said:


> I don't get emotional over this stuff, but I really do question why it is okay to stereotype men *almost always white men*, as stupid, lazy and incompetent. If TV stereotyped any other group as negatively as they do men, the screaming would not stop.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I agree with the women who don't like the stereotype of women all being frivolous spenders. Stereotypes, YUCK.



Better than the black men as stupid, lazy, incompetent and criminal I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw it more often in TV series. Like Home Improvement and whatnot. I guess that's the 1990's? Around then it seemed all the husbands were idiots and the wives were nags and it was supposed to be funny. For the most part I think it's getting less but not gone completely.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah it's been that way in sitcoms for the past several decades.

But this is trying to sell insurance to families - I just find it odd to insult your market.

And btw on YouTube there were more thumbs down than thumbs up for the commercial last I checked. So I'm not alone in wondering what they're thinking.

The "Mayham" commercials were funny because the focus was on "Mayham" even if the people did stupid things. You still got the impression it wasn't the people's fault - just s happens so you better have insurance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I dislike commercials that portray adults as bumbling idiots.

I do work for a home and auto insurance company though, albeit in pricing..... not marketing. 

I'm not sure I'd market something like this, but I suppose if you thought the wives were mostly making the decisions it could be explainable.

I really don't think my hb would be offended by this..... I'll ask him.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UnicornCupcake said:


> So, I don't think laughing at a spouse's failures is OK. I think it's stupid to enable or encourage something they can't do.


There is almost nothing my wife can't do.

Give someone CPR? Check.
Give someone the last rights? Check. (She is qualified to do this, no joke)
Do accounts? Check.
Design and build a garden? Check.
Programme a computer? Check. 
Design and implement a marketing campaign? Check.
Design the internal layout of a house? Check.
Interior decorate? Check.
Build a wall? Check.
Etc.

It's a bit scary to some people. 

Sorry! I forgot, she is a fully qualified nurse, too. And a Dr of psychology.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

House wise some people have a fear of screwing things up. American houses aren't rocket science material. 

Car wise... If you drive an easy to service vehicle, yes. DIY all the way. But if you drive something complicated, or tricky... Or expensive... DIY could be a catastrophic failure.

The smart person knows their limits.


----------



## CARL in WY (May 20, 2018)

Uh, yeah, sure honey... I'll get up there on a scaffold, rent a scaffold, go BUY a scaffold, lay safety tarps on the floor, oops gotta go BUY SOME first, cut through the water-logged sheet-rock, tear out the old pipe (oh, first lets TURN OFF THE WATER!) , measure and replace new pipe, solder and secure the new pipe with strap hangers and all that, turn on the water and ensure everything works fine without LEAKS and up to city-code! … Then I'll measure, order, buy and insert, strap-tape, caulk, cover, and re-paint the new sheet-rock, and return to the rental place (driving our little Subaru wagon,) the rented scaffold!!! … Sure, honey, I can do that... In about THREE WEEKS!!! .. After I've fallen TWICE from the scaffold, flooded the room, scattered sheet-rock all over, and been without WATER FOR THAT LONG!... Sure!!! ….. OR...… I could call the insurance company (which I've been paying for - out the wazooo for years,) hire a licensed-bonded contractor, and HE can fix it in about a DAY, while WE go on a mini-vacation! … Which-one, honey???? ...oh, btw, the medical/chiropractor bills from my falls from the scaffolding... ahem.... never mind paint, tarps, brushes, PIPE, sheet-rock, wrenches, commercial vacuum, etc, etc, etc....


----------

